# Jumping competition



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

Yay i finally did well at a jumping competition XD. I did a 70cm class today, and i got a clear round and got into the jump off, where i could have come 6th if i had been a thenth of a second faster XD, and if i was a few seconds faster then i could have possibly placed. But its better then my last comp where i had 2-3 refusels, as i was letting the horse i was riding, get to long and rush. I rode the same horse but this time i held her back and she was an angel. 

I was lucky though as someone else rode her before me and they fell off when flo (name of the horse) went one way and the person the other. 

So it was a good day . What about everyone else. Had any comps lately or is one coming up ?


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Good job. Improvement is always a good thing.

We recently had a small barn show at my barn, it was my first show ever with my mare. We did two crossrails classes and two flat classes. I got a 5th, 2 4ths and a third. Not to shabby. But the guest judge for the show, a well known trainer in our city, had some amazing compliments for me and said that she really loved to watch me ride. So those compliments were better than any ribbon I could have received. Let's just hope we do well once the season starts up next Spring and we start showing at real shows. :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww nice job!  Sounds like you had fun! I have a show in a few weeks, I'm excited.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

well done irishrider . yep i agree compliments are better then ribbons espicially from a better rider. Makes you feel good XD Good luck in your competitions coming up .

Thanks poptartshop, it was alot of fun but very hot. Good luck  what competition are you doing? If you dont mind me asking.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks! Nope, I don't mind. Well it's the Fall Series (we compete with other barns & stuff) all throughout the fall. I'm showing in hunters, I'm excited! Yet a bit nervous lol 'cause you know how braggy & stuck-up those other horse owners can be...eh; with their $10,000 horses. Ah, normal show stuff. :lol:


----------



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice work! It's so satisfying when you can finally see improvement in your riding =) Well done and many congratulations. Hope to see you posting after your next shows with more positive results! 

I have my first ever show coming up in december and I am so excited! It's a showmans show, which means it's like an overall show. You do a dressage test, then go straight out and do a riders class where you are judged on position and aids, then you get off and do a led class where your horse is judged on it's manners and conformation. (You can do jumping too, but it;s not exactly my horse's forte )

It's only a small show, at my riding school, but it will be a good introduction into the showing world!

Well done again for your success at your jumping show


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

Ohh that sounds like fun. Yep im never fond of the braggers, but i suppose a show is not a show without them XD. We had another school (i think) take part in the competition, and it was wierd to see them with all their jackets etc while all of us where in normal casual riding clothes XD. 

Thanks connemara92  and i wish you well and good luck on your first show . The first show is always so much fun, as there is so much excitement, my first jumping competition was about 6 months ago and my first ever compeition was like 6 years ago XD. So i hope this is the first of many for you


----------



## Stilton (Oct 31, 2008)

Well done!
I had a showjumping comp last weekend. I did the 90cms on my pony, we got through to the jump off but he was pulling me round and galloping at the jumps, so rather than going fast and running through the jumps i sat back and held him so he actually jumped them. So our time wasn't the fastest, but we still got 3rd! 
I have a working hunter show tomorrow! I hope my pony is a good boy


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow congrats Stilton  And good luck


----------

